

"Considered Harmful" Essays Considered Harmful - parenthesis
http://meyerweb.com/eric/comment/chech.html

======
rg
There was nothing offensive or harmful in Dijkstra's original article about
the go-to statement; on the contrary, it was brilliant and for many people
(including me) communicated a deep and lasting insight in a flash.

------
Hexstream
" _There are those cases where such essays are written because the author
enjoys grandstanding, and knows that use of the "considered harmful" format
will get them noticed. A piece of this type is usually so over the top that it
is easy to spot. For example, a piece titled "'Considered Harmful' Essays
Considered Harmful" would very likely be a case of using the "considered
harmful" format to draw attention for its own sake. We will ignore such essays
in this commentary._ "

The essay will ignore itself?

~~~
gaius
Yeah we talked about this recently, it's Godel's theory of incompleteness or
something :-)

------
thwarted
"There are those cases where such essays are written because the author enjoys
grandstanding, and knows that use of the "considered harmful" format will get
them noticed. A piece of this type is usually so over the top that it is easy
to spot."

I remember you tipped your hat to Jonathan Swift and used "a modest proposal"
in the title when you wanted to get noticed and be over the top in your
writing.

